# What is this clef?



## 8j1010

In Hexachordum Appolinis (1699 edition), there is this clef, I don't know what it is, all I know is that the notes are two spaces above compared to the treble clef. So a D on this clef would be an F on the treble clef.


----------



## mikeh375

It's a position of the C clef known as the soprano clef in an earlier, now unused typeface. Thank goodness I don't have to learn that position, the alto and tenor do me just fine.....


----------



## 8j1010

mikeh375 said:


> It's a position of the C clef known as the *soprano clef in an earlier, now unused typeface*


Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## pianozach

mikeh375 said:


> It's a position of the C clef known as the soprano clef in an earlier, now unused typeface. Thank goodness I don't have to learn that position, the alto and tenor do me just fine.....


Quite. C clef.

Very old style. I've seen the upside down bass clef before, but this is much smaller.

I love the old caligraphy-type pens they used - when used properly you can get that fat/skinny thing going on, like in the time signature here.


----------



## 8j1010

This is the score I'm using: https://ks.imslp.net/files/imglnks/...PMLP11617-pachelbel_hexachordum_apollinis.pdf


----------

